# ++ مسابقة من اجل صحة افضل++



## rania79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

عــــــــــدنــــــــــا
:bud::bud:
ههههههههههههه
هاى عليكم
احب اقوللكم ياجماعة ان دى اخر مسابقة ليا معاكم هنا :shutup22::shutup22:

لظروف خارجة عن كيبوردى وماوسى بجد:t39:






للسنة 2011 :59:



نرجع للمهم المسابقة يا قمامير

هتكون عبارة عن اية بقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان كل مشترك معنا هيعمل تويبك عن اى مرض هو عايز يكلمنا ويفدنا عنة
اسبابة + علاجة + الوقاية منة
وكل حاجة تخص المرض دة من قريب ولا بعيد حتى:fun_lol:


بس المرة دى مش هعمل تصويت بقة ع التوبيكات
تؤتؤتؤ
الفايز هو اللى هيكون التويبك بتاعة واخد اعلا ردود فية عن باقى تويبكات المتسابقين التانين
تغير تغير بقة :smil15:
مسابقة ف الخفيف اهو تمام؟


وادينى جبت كرسى وقعدة ع باب التويبك دة:t19: لحد ميجى حد يقولى معاكى يا رووووووونى:fun_lol:واستفتح منة

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*أمراض اية يابنتى هو احنا فى منتدى المستشفيات ؟*
*فيه حد يتكلم عن امراض ليلة راس السنة ؟*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممممممممم*
*هتبتدى معانا عام 2012 *
*بتوبيك عن اى مرض :thnk0001:*
*هقووووول ايه غير حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل :act19:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 ديسمبر 2011)

امممممممممممممم جميله وما اكثر الامراض 
بس ليه امراض بس يا رانيا علي اول السنه الجديده هههههههههههههه
معاكم يا قمر


----------



## rania79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بس بس احبطنتى
اوت ياعوبد من هنا
ههههههههههههههههههه
مهو دة مناسب للركن هنا
اقطع نفسنى يعنى؟
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ممممممممم*
> *هتبتدى معانا عام 2012 *
> *بتوبيك عن اى مرض :thnk0001:*
> *هقووووول ايه غير حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل :act19:*
> *ههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههه حتى انتى يا مرمر:act19:
ياجماعة اعمل اية طب مدة مناسب للركن دة:new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*مافيش احباط ولا حاجة مش خدت بالى من الركن*
*سورى ...نو سموكن ..*


----------



## rania79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> امممممممممممممم جميله وما اكثر الامراض
> بس ليه امراض بس يا رانيا علي اول السنه الجديده هههههههههههههه
> معاكم يا قمر


هتسنونا الامراض يعنى عشان فرحانين بالسنة الكديدة ولا اية؟:bud:
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياسلام عليكى يا ميرو انا قولت ميرو دى حبييتى ومش هتكسفنى
تمام ياحوبيكا
معنا اول اتصال اهو من ميييييييرووووووووو
مين يزود؟؟؟؟:new6:


----------



## rania79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش احباط ولا حاجة مش خدت بالى من الركن*
> *سورى ...نو سموكن ..*


افهم انك معنا بالسجاير واثارها ع صحة البنى ادمين يا عوبد؟
ههههههههههههههههه:59:


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه 

طيب هدور على مرض كده واجى


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب هدور على مرض كده واجى


ههههههههههههه طبعا معنى كلامك انك معنا يا ميرنا صوح؟:act19:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرنا دخلت ...خليها تكلمنا عن مرض عفن ( البطاطس) باعتبارها من مدمنيه (والعياذ بالله) ....*
*وبعدين يا رانيا انا مش داخل بسجايرى بلاش الحركات دى هو احنا فى (عزا) ؟*
*ولعدم الطمع انا لا املك من اجهزة التدخين الا الجهاز التنفسى ...*
*ينفع ؟*


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ميرنا دخلت ...خليها تكلمنا عن مرض عفن ( البطاطس) باعتبارها من مدمنيه (والعياذ بالله) ....*
> *وبعدين يا رانيا انا مش داخل بسجايرى بلاش الحركات دى هو احنا فى (عزا) ؟*
> *ولعدم الطمع انا لا املك من اجهزة التدخين الا الجهاز التنفسى ...*
> *ينفع ؟*



ههههههههههههههه ينفع يا باشا 
بس بلاش كوكو الضعيف ها:59:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 ديسمبر 2011)

متااااااااااااابع معاكم​


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشى ياكوكو


----------



## عبير الورد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع ومفيد للجميع
التوعيه شيء ضروري
الرب يباركك اختي
اعجبتني الفكره جداااا
ولكن ربما لا اجد وقت للمشاركة معاكم


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههه طبعا معنى كلامك انك معنا يا ميرنا صوح؟:act19:



ايون صوح :bud:


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ميرنا دخلت ...خليها تكلمنا عن مرض عفن ( البطاطس) باعتبارها من مدمنيه (والعياذ بالله) ....*
> *وبعدين يا رانيا انا مش داخل بسجايرى بلاش الحركات دى هو احنا فى (عزا) ؟*
> *ولعدم الطمع انا لا املك من اجهزة التدخين الا الجهاز التنفسى ...*
> *ينفع ؟*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
بتتريق عليا :bud:
يا أخ عبود
انا مش من مدمنى عفن البطاطس(والعياذ بالله)
انا من عاشقى البطاطس المحمره (والحمدلله)


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا جايبلك مرض اهو يا رانية - التكلم باللهجة العراقية - 

ولج هاي شنو مواضيعج انت متكوليلي - نحن براس السنة نريد فد كعدة فد مشروب شوية ركص - جايبتلي الامراض - اي ادري وين انطي وجهي اني ممخلص من اليابانيين هالمرة عالامراض...


ملاحظة: لا علاج من مرض اللهجة سوى الوقاية! :new6:


----------



## grges monir (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا كنتىادبى رانيا مش علمى
مش ليا فى التخصص دة ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

فكرة حلوة يا رانيا 

ومعاكى يا رووووونى ( اى خدعة )

عايزة اختار مرض دمه خفيف عشان اول السنة يا ترى ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3071966#post3071966
كله يشارك بقى ماليش دحوه​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> عــــــــــدنــــــــــا​
> :bud::bud:
> ههههههههههههه
> هاى عليكم
> ...


 
انا كدا ضمنت فشلى الزريع
هههههههههههه
لانى بادخل موضوعاتى 
الاقى المشاهدات فوق الميه 
والمشاركات زيروووووووووووو​


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد للجميع
> التوعيه شيء ضروري
> الرب يباركك اختي
> اعجبتني الفكره جداااا
> ولكن ربما لا اجد وقت للمشاركة معاكم


مممممممم اوكا ياحوبى ولا يهزك:59:
نورتنى كتير قمرة


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> انا كدا ضمنت فشلى الزريع
> هههههههههههه
> لانى بادخل موضوعاتى
> الاقى المشاهدات فوق الميه
> والمشاركات زيروووووووووووو​


هههههههههههههه بيكونو الزوار يا تونى
دوس معنا يابنى
ووزع لينك التويبك بتاعك ع كل المنتدى
لخص بقة معنا ولا لاعععع:act23:
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فكرة حلوة يا رانيا
> 
> ومعاكى يا رووووونى ( اى خدعة )
> 
> عايزة اختار مرض دمه خفيف عشان اول السنة يا ترى ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههههه


يالهووووووووووى يا كوينا
انتى كل مبعتللك حاجة بقتى بتوافقى عليها كدة بسهولة لية؟:gun:
ابتديت اقلق منك وعليكى
انتى تمام؟:59:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
فلة عليكى ياحوبى
ووسع وسع لتا سونى حوبيكا اللى منورنا هنا
اتكلمى ع مرض الضحك بقة هههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> انا جايبلك مرض اهو يا رانية - التكلم باللهجة العراقية -
> 
> ولج هاي شنو مواضيعج انت متكوليلي - نحن براس السنة نريد فد كعدة فد مشروب شوية ركص - جايبتلي الامراض - اي ادري وين انطي وجهي اني ممخلص من اليابانيين هالمرة عالامراض...
> 
> ...




عليا اللحمة انا مخى تعب من لهجتك تى ياواد:gun:
وجوجل زهق منى بسببك
ههههههههههههههههههه
ايون يعنى معنا ولا لاء؟
شكلك بتقولى اة معاكى يا رونى بس بالعيبرى:59: يا لئيم
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3071966#post3071966
> كله يشارك بقى ماليش دحوه​



فلة عليكى ياحوبيكا
مع انك نزلتى التويبك قبلمالمسابقة تنزل اساسا بس يالا
هو احنا طايلين
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> انا كنتىادبى رانيا مش علمى
> مش ليا فى التخصص دة ههههههه


ههههههههههههههه انت دبلون اصلا ياولة:ura1:


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كدة يا بشر
معنا 
mero_engel
mirna
tasoni queena
مين يذود​


----------



## MAJI (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا هفتتح الامراض بعونه تعالى
بما اننا في الشتاء 
واكثر امراض البرد شيوعا هو 
 الرشح (وبالعراقي نشلة ) (اكيد كلمة غريبة عليكم وتضحك. طيب اضحكو )
اسبابه طبعا حسب معلوماتي 
هو التعرض لاختلاف كبير في درجات الحرارة بين داخل البيت وخارجه.
اما علاجه فبالمسكنات والراحة وشرب السوائل الدافئه
والحمد الله على السلامة
والذي يملك معلومات اضافية عنه فليفيدنا جزاه الله خيرا
وشكرا رانيا علموضوع 
انا مش كسفتك صح؟


----------



## أنجيلا (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههه
بطلي التوبيكات المجنونة ده يا رنوش حرام عليكي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> فلة عليكى ياحوبيكا
> مع انك نزلتى التويبك قبلمالمسابقة تنزل اساسا بس يالا
> هو احنا طايلين
> هههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
بجد :w00t:

طب امسحه واعمله تانى


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فكرة حلوة يا رانيا
> 
> ومعاكى يا رووووونى ( اى خدعة )
> 
> عايزة اختار مرض دمه خفيف عشان اول السنة يا ترى ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههههه



خليكي تخصص زهايمر انتي 
اخف من كدا مفيش ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> يالهووووووووووى يا كوينا
> انتى كل مبعتللك حاجة بقتى بتوافقى عليها كدة بسهولة لية؟:gun:
> ابتديت اقلق منك وعليكى
> انتى تمام؟:59:
> ...



عيد بقى يا قمر

وسنة جديدة هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> خليكي تخصص زهايمر انتي
> اخف من كدا مفيش ههههههههههه



ههههههههههه حلو بجد

يللا اقترحوا عليا امراض بس يكون دمها خفيف


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> انا هفتتح الامراض بعونه تعالى
> بما اننا في الشتاء
> واكثر امراض البرد شيوعا هو
> الرشح (وبالعراقي نشلة ) (اكيد كلمة غريبة عليكم وتضحك. طيب اضحكو )
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه لاء مش صح ياخويا
بطل هروب واشترك معنا يالا بالمرض المريب دة
نشلة
هههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههه
> بطلي التوبيكات المجنونة ده يا رنوش حرام عليكي هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه احرمكم منى يحينى
لايوكن ابتدا
هههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عيد بقى يا قمر
> 
> وسنة جديدة هههههههههههه


ربنا يخاليكى للغلابة ياحوبى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2012)

بتعجبنى اوى دماغك العالية فى المسابقات ههههههههههه 
عاجبنى اوى بجد ينفع اشترك ولاايه؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2012)

*انا بيجيلي حمي و تيفود بمعدل مرتين في السنه و تسمم في بعض الاحيان...ممكن افيدكم بحاجه؟؟؟*​


----------



## MAJI (1 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه لاء مش صح ياخويا
> بطل هروب واشترك معنا يالا بالمرض المريب دة
> نشلة
> هههههههههههه



صدقيني هو اسمو كده بالعراقي
والمريض به يسموه منشول والبنت منشولة 
وباللبناني اسمو كريب (مش صح يالبنانيين؟ اليعازر صححلي اذا كان غلط)
اعتقد اعتقد يارانيا ان الموضوع ده يحتاج متخصصين بيه في مجال الطب او الصحة
يعني غيرهم ماينفعش 
دة رأيي في القضية يعني
ولا ايييه؟
وشكرا للتقييم


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200653

ادى موضوعى يللا عايزة تعليقات


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا بيجيلي حمي و تيفود بمعدل مرتين في السنه و تسمم في بعض الاحيان...ممكن افيدكم بحاجه؟؟؟*​


هههههههههههههه دة انتى خبرة بقة
تعالى معنا ف الليلة دى وفيدنا ياحوبيكا:smile01


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> صدقيني هو اسمو كده بالعراقي
> والمريض به يسموه منشول والبنت منشولة
> وباللبناني اسمو كريب (مش صح يالبنانيين؟ اليعازر صححلي اذا كان غلط)
> اعتقد اعتقد يارانيا ان الموضوع ده يحتاج متخصصين بيه في مجال الطب او الصحة
> ...



اها فعلا اسمة كريب باللبنانى  
لية ياعم عادى انت ممكن تشارك باى تويبك عن اى مرض والنت مليان يعنى وجوجل تحت امرك:smile01


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

جيلان قال:


> بتعجبنى اوى دماغك العالية فى المسابقات ههههههههههه
> عاجبنى اوى بجد ينفع اشترك ولاايه؟


ونا بايعة دماغى تشتريها ياهارتى؟
هههههههههههههه
طبعا ينفع
دة انت الباشا يا باشا:smile01
يالا جهزى المرض بقة واتحفينا بية
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

طيب يا جماعة شوية كدهون ونعلن الفايز
استنظرونى
هههههههههههههههه​


----------

